# Big Lagoon



## tbl0707 (Jan 28, 2013)

Heard talk about a crazy topwater redfish bite around Big Lagoon so I decided to see what all the fuss was about. I only had an hour to fish before class so I woke up around 4am and made the trip. It didn't take long before for the firework show started. On about my tenth cast a red exploded on my popper and I was hooked up. To sum it all up I landed the fish, got a photo, released her to fight another day, and made it to class on time. In my book that was a great morning of fly fishing.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Way to get out there and take advantage of the bite. Nice fish and great photo.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Way Cool !!!!

Robin


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

great way to start the day


----------



## deserttortoise8404 (May 29, 2014)

Where do you launch your yak at if thats what your in? I have a pretty bum shoulder and would love to get on some fish flying from the yak. Big lagoon is a fairly large area any advice/ assistance would greatly be appreciated..


----------



## deserttortoise8404 (May 29, 2014)

Great catch by the way!!


----------



## tbl0707 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes sir I am fishing out of a kayak. For now I'm launching right under the Perdido Key Drive bridge (HW 292) until I get me a Night Owl pass. When I put in I paddle southeast and head towards the island on the south side of the lagoon. Depending on the wind direction the island provides great wind protection and makes for some decent sight casting. The paddle to the island is pretty short which is an added plus.


----------



## tbl0707 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also, thanks to everyone who commented!


----------



## deserttortoise8404 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for the insight. I will have to give it a try. Launched at "D" today at Johnson's beach (sound side) after work just to see what's out there. No hits but a ton of mullet. Wasn't out there for to long so I didn't expect to catch much if anything. Hopefully I can get out there early this long weekend and get on some nice reds!!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Dedication on both points, academics and fly fishing - well done!:thumbsup:


----------

